# Would the kings trade one of your players for kobe?



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Would you trade like either bibby or webber for kobe?Hes an amazing player and kills teams in the 4th quarter as youve noticed.You think Adeleman would want him?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Uhhhh..... Probably.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I'd keep Webber or Bibby. Getting Kobe would ruin the locker room chemistry, and the King's have great chemistry. The main reason C webb returned to the kings last year was because he loved playing with his teammates.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I agree with Jason. Why mess up a good thing? Bibby and Webber are good enough to win a title and I expect them to next season......


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Kobe would be a BIG step up from Christie, who refuses to shoot the ball. Kobe does not refuse to shoot the ball, as he wants people to stay honest and play defense on him.

Christie irritates me because he never makes other 2 guards have to use energy to defend him! 

Kobe only had to play offensively in the WC finals because he sure didn't have to play any defense on Christie.(As was the case with Kittles, too in the finals.)


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I dont think the Lakers would agree for one of ur players


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

No one said they would......... :no:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> I'd keep Webber or Bibby. Getting Kobe would ruin the locker room chemistry, and the King's have great chemistry. The main reason C webb returned to the kings last year was because he loved playing with his teammates.


Care to elaborate? Are you saying that the Kings would be mad that one of their friends were traded or that Kobe is a bad lockeroom guy?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate? Are you saying that the Kings would be mad that one of their friends were traded or that Kobe is a bad lockeroom guy?


i think he means that since the team works so well together, bringing in someone new will throw all of that off...


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

obviously the kings are pretty evenly matched with the lakers. they don't necessarily have to do anything. however, history certainly says the team that wins usually has a true superstar player, one of the top 3 players in the leauge. kobe fits that description far better, imo, than webber or bibby. webber would be tougher to part with because what he contributes kobe doesn't fill in as much. the bibby for kobe void is smaller. frankly, kobe for bibby is a no-brainer for the kings. webber less so, but kobe would bring alot to the table, and with kobe, bibby & peja, you need to fill in some defense and rebounding up front and you've got a championship caliber team (again). kobe being a younger and better player than webber makes it a deal worth exploring for sacto.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:laugh: Like the Lakers would take Webber or Bibby for Kobe.:no: 

Bibby only had a great postseason, he was a decent player in the regular season. People seem to forget this. I see some members writing that he is one of the best PG in the league. No he isn't. He may be in the future but not now.

As for Webber...why trade Kobe Bryant, All-Star MVP, a 23 year old superstar and the Lakers future franchise player for Chris Webber. Yeah Webber is a great player. But in 5-6 years he could be retired, when Kobe will only be 28 or 29. The Kings are not going to make any deals with the Lakers, and the Lakers are not going to make any deals with the Kings. These two teams basically hate eachother.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why don't you go talk to the *Lakers Fan* that made up this fantasy trade....?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

x, obviously these trades aren't happening, and la wouldn't do it. but it's a legitimate question to ask if the kings would be better off with the trade.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*If it aint broken...*

Don't fix it


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

In the blink of an eye I would pull tyhe trigger on that one


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

I wouldn't take Bibby and Webber and anybody else you want to throw in for Kobe as a laker fan


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd go even further! I'd trade TWO of the Kings' players for Kobe!

Y'all. I'd trade Brent Price and the rights to Corsley Edwards for the Sprite boy! I'd even throw in a truck load of clean air! Yes, one truck load of N. Cal freshness! To be inhaled by our smog infested southern neighbor. That's two players and one empty cargo for Kobe! Damn, I'm so generous... 

After we have Kobe, the first thing we'd do is to sent him to Scott Pollard's hairdresser. You got to have style if you play for the Kings. Y'all.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:laugh:


----------

